# Pretty bad disk panic with 8.0RC1



## alphazo (Sep 23, 2009)

I thought it would be a good thing to report my problem also in the forum as we are all chasing bugs during this RC period.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=139089
===========
Installation done on 1.5TB SATA drive connected to an D945GCLF2 board with Hyperthreading disabled in BIOS.

System was doing pretty much nothing (command prompt) and I got hit by :

```
dev = ad12s1f, block = 725797872, fs = /usr
panic: ffs_blkfree: freeing free block
cpuid = 1
Uptime: 2h14m45s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
panic: bufwrite: buffer is not busy???
cpuid = 1
```


And then the system hangs (and does not reboot).

This is the second time I get this error today. Last time when the system rebooted it started fscking and then I got hundreds of ACPI Exception: 

```
AE_AML_INFINITE_LOOP error
```
(reported here: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=139088)


----------



## alphazo (Sep 25, 2009)

I ran a surface test on the disk (1.5TB takes forever to test) and no error was reported.

Is there anything I should enable in order to gather more information when the crash occurs?

Thank you
Alphazo


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you really need that PGP signature? I don't think anyone is worried enough about your identity to actually cut & paste your message to get it PGP-checked ...


----------



## alphazo (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually this PGP signature is not linked to my true identity. If you don't like seeing the garbage at the bottom of the post I would recommend you to install the FireGPG plugin on Firefox. The text will appear clearer and you won't even have to copy/paste to verify the signature because FireGPG adds a verify button right on the displayed text.
Anyway, I do sign my forum posts and emails as much as I can. It is a way for me to educate and promote the use of GnuPG to protect online identity. I am really sorry for the inconvenience but unless forums rules prevent me from signing my post with a short DSA signatures (RSA would have meant much more garbage) I will continue to do so.

Alphazo


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

Great.


```
PGP Signed Message, Unverified
```
And 'Verify' does nothing.

Progress.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

> Actually this PGP signature is not linked to my true identity.



So it is pointless clutter. If you want to do it, do it right. Or don't do it at all.


----------



## alphazo (Sep 25, 2009)

Dear DutchDaemon,

In order to be able to 'Verify' you need to import my public key from a key server.

GnuPG doesn't verify key ownership. You need to (physically) verify keys of other GnuPG owners and build yourself a Web of Trust (WoT). This is what I do with the key I use  for private exchanges. That doesn't mean that a key with a random name and that is not cross-checked is weak. It can still be used to verify the integrity of a posted messages. Rather than having a link to a real person you have a link to a key ID that I own the private part for. It is one way to use GnuPG that provides a true advantage when it comes to online identity.

It is a bit amusing to see such reaction for 3 lines of random text at the end of my post. People sometimes have ultra long signatures and nobody really cares.

I hope that signing my posts will not prevent people from answering or commenting. You seem to be a valuable contributor to this forum so I truly hope that we will have an opportunity to debate on a more interesting topic such as FreeBSD for example.

Cheers
Alphazo


----------



## Andrius (Sep 25, 2009)

alphazo said:
			
		

> If you don't like seeing the garbage at the bottom of the post I would recommend you to install the FireGPG plugin on Firefox.


What if I don't use firefox? You're not on mailing lists, no one else will post using your nick. Adding PGP signature to your forum profile would be enough and it wouldn't annoy people.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

Look pal, you don't have to tell me how PGP/GPG works. Been there / done that quite some time. I have absolutely no interest in building a WoT with you or dangling you off my keyring, and I don't think any user here will go through the process just to be able to verify your posts in any way. I have not seen any 'ultra long signatures' on here, and your pgp signature is not a 'post signature', it's part of your post, so it can't even be hidden. I find it useless and pointless clutter ... and I'm not only saying that as 'a valuable contributor to this forum' (well, thanks), but as a moderator. Your random text is just that: random. And an eye sore. It won't drive a single person to using GPG. I'm asking you to stop signing your posts and to discuss FreeBSD without clutter.


----------



## alphazo (Sep 25, 2009)

-- clutter starts here ---
First time I get censored on a forum...and three times in a row! Not bad. It might be worth updating the forum rules or write a script for automatically parsing and cleaning posts that contains

```
-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
```
-- clutter ends here ---

So coming back to the original post what would FreeBSD experts recommend to do in order to trace the crash I can observe on a 8.0RC1 system?

Thank you in advance
Alphazo


----------

